# Canon 40D or XS



## littlewildcat (Aug 17, 2012)

I am in the dilemma of buying either of the above cameras. My friend has a 40D and he's asking for $320 (body only) and his camera has 15K actuations on it. My brother insists that for the same money, I could easily find a XS with kit lens.

In some forums, people are saying that 40D had a bad shutter durability record. However, XS seems to me a lower end product of canon to me.

My dad promises me to give me a few of his canon lenses to start with if I have a camera body. But, I worry about the err99 and shutter problem.

Can anybody enlighten me in this regard and help me to make a decision.


----------



## Tcapp (Aug 17, 2012)

littlewildcat said:


> I am in the dilemma of buying either of the above cameras. My friend has a 40D and he's asking for $320 (body only) and his camera has 15K actuations on it. My brother insists that for the same money, I could easily find a XS with kit lens.
> 
> In some forums, people are saying that 40D had a bad shutter durability record. However, XS seems to me a lower end product of canon to me.
> 
> ...



From what I have seen, the image quality on the xs is baaaad. I would go with the 40d. Then get yourself a nifty 50 1.8 if you need a lens. Or the shorty forty.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 17, 2012)

The 40D is sweet. My buddy has had his for yeeeeeeeaaaaars, and I'm assuming that his shutter count is well over the 80,000 mark. He hasn't had one problem with it.


----------



## rt (Aug 17, 2012)

XS is 1000D, right? Fairly old as well, and lower end, so I think I'd go for the 40D and just factor in shutter repair.

I do have a 40D and the shutter failed -- it started failing at 15k (Err 99, first battery removal was helping, then only Live View worked), then died completely at 25k. An authorized Canon repair service charged 60 EUR for the repair.


----------



## M.ST (Aug 17, 2012)

Err 90 is a well known problem that occours in the 40D and 350D. 

Normally battery removal solve the problem. 

Go for the 40D but I prefer the 350D prototype instead. 

My 350D prototype has a unbelieveble amount of shutter releases and outperforms my first 1Ds Mark III and my first 5D Mark II together. Both died after 500.000 shutter releases.


----------



## akiskev (Aug 17, 2012)

M.ST said:


> My 350D prototype has a unbelieveble amount of shutter releases and outperforms my first 1Ds Mark III and my first 5D Mark II together. Both died after 500.000 shutter releases.


So, 1.000.000 and counting? 350D surely is a tough guy!!


----------



## nda (Aug 17, 2012)

The 40d is a classic, I've had 2, I sold one with 20000 shutter releases I still have the other which has done over 50000 clicks no probs, Its a good reliable full sized dslr!


----------



## tomscott (Aug 17, 2012)

Ive had 2 40Ds both going over 250,000 actuations (with service) and still work. They are fantastic cameras and still give better ISO performance up to 400 than the current 18mp line up. It also has better IQ than the 50D.

To add to that you get a semi pro body which is magnesium alloy, does 6.5fps and has the dual controls so is much faster. You also get more ISO stops. I would say the bad points are lower res screen which is still very useable, and the 9 point AF which you get in the 1000D but not sure whether the cross type ... and thats about it. The 1000D is cr*p. 

I sold £600 worth of images with the 40D this week... they are still very very useable. I also use mine for newspapers because of the cop and obviously IQ is not as important. But you can still get crisp A3 prints or even A2 if you push it. Also the DR really isnt bad at all.

Its replacement is a 5D MKIII because it is a turbo charged FF 40D, the other upgrades haven't thrilled me enough to upgrade the old faithful the 7D would have been nice but I was holding out on the 5D MKIII and that is a perfect camera IMO.


----------



## nicku (Aug 17, 2012)

I still have a 40D ( very, very good camera) with around 50K pictures.... and no problem. GO FOR THE 40D.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 17, 2012)

reflex reaction:

+1 40D.

It is the better camera. Much nicer viewfinder, better digic processor (14 bit colour) better construction, better handling, better AF (more points, better points) faster blah blah blah.

A lens could be picked up cheaply enough (nifty fifty or used 18-55 IS) and would be a great combo.

But.

Thats the spec sheet talking.

It's your hands using it.

Go into a shop, try a current rebel like the T3, try a current x0D body, the 7D is probably closer in terms of weight and construction to 40D.

Decide which fits your hand best. Try the controls. Hold it to your eye. Make a decision. Based on that buy the rebel or the 40D.


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Aug 17, 2012)

I definitely would go for the 40 D. Sturdy body, very good continuous shooting, decent AF and very decent IQ. 10 MP to me in many respects is an advantage (smaller files, acceptable noise, more forgiving with a view to lens weaknesses - provided there are any ).


----------



## Menace (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd go with the 40D - more rugged than the XS - get it serviced and it will last a long time. 

Btw, which lenses will you be getting from your father?

Cheers


----------



## littlewildcat (Aug 17, 2012)

Menace said:


> I'd go with the 40D - more rugged than the XS - get it serviced and it will last a long time.
> 
> Btw, which lenses will you be getting from your father?
> 
> Cheers



He has a Tamron 17-50 and a Canon EF 55-200mm which he rarely uses now and I'll be taking over them if I have my own camera body. My dad has stepped up to some expensive L lenses.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 17, 2012)

My 1st DSRL body is 40D. I bought it used from a friend....it's a good solid camera. I vote for 40D as well.


----------



## ramitche (Aug 17, 2012)

I've had my 40D for almost 4 years and have just over 20K actuations. While I dream of one day owning the 5D III, I simply love my 40D which is almost always paired with the 17-55mm f/2.8 or a 35mm f/1.4L (gorgeous lens, btw).

I'd go with the 40D.


----------



## littlewildcat (Aug 18, 2012)

littlewildcat said:


> I am in the dilemma of buying either of the above cameras. My friend has a 40D and he's asking for $320 (body only) and his camera has 15K actuations on it. My brother insists that for the same money, I could easily find a XS with kit lens.
> 
> In some forums, people are saying that 40D had a bad shutter durability record. However, XS seems to me a lower end product of canon to me.
> 
> ...



Thanks for everybody's input. I really appreciate it.

I ended up buying my friend's 40D which I will get next week. I'll put on some lenses and start shooting.

Cheers and have a happy shooting life.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 18, 2012)

nice decision! 
You won´t regret it. 
I had a 40D a between my 350D and 7D and it was realy a nice camera.


----------



## AnselA (Aug 18, 2012)

The 40D is a really excellent choice.


----------



## iaind (Aug 18, 2012)

Still have a 40D as backup to my 5DII


----------

